# Feedback und Support  zu meinem Spiel &quot;Smashie&quot; gesucht



## SmashieGame (20. September 2016)

Hallo an alle,

zusammen mit 2 Freunden habe ich ein kleines Spiel names "Smashie" für Android erstellt. Die iOS Version ist zwar auch schon im Store wartet aber grade noch auf ein Update. Ziel des Spiels ist es, sich im [FONT=Roboto, UILanguageFont, Arial, sans-serif]Level-, Arcade- oder Challenge Modus zu beweisen. Ganz wichtig: Trefft niemals einen Totenkopf! Das ganze ist sehr Retro gehalten mit der entsprechenden Musik dazu [/FONT]

Level Modus:

Hier kann man sich durch 65+ Level spielen. Um das nächste Level zu erreichen müssen mindestens 1.000 Punkte erreicht werden. 

Arcade Modus:

Hier spielt man sich durch unendliche viele Stages die mit der Zeit immer schneller und komplizierter werden

Challenge Modus:

Ist eigentlich der endlos Modus mit der Schwierigkeit das die Totenköpfe leider nicht mehr verschwinden

Ich bzw. wir würden uns sehr über Feedback von euch freuen, was wir denn alles noch verbessern können um euch unser Spiel schmackhaft zu machen. 

Hier findet ihr den Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.lola.games.smash 

PS: Wenn es euch gefällt, würden wir uns sehr über einen positive Bewertung von euch freuen. Danke und Viele Grüße


----------



## PcJuenger (20. September 2016)

Die Optik sieht etwas schlicht aus und ich finde den Font irgendwie unnötig verwirrend. Hast du den geladen oder selbst erstellt?


----------



## SmashieGame (21. September 2016)

Hey, erstmal Danke für das Feedback  Die Optik sollte halt etwas "Retro" Wirken und der Font auch. Die Schriftart selber ist gekauft. Was fehlt dir denn genau an der Optik ? Mehr Effekte ? Oder andere Elemente ?


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2016)

Hej, nicht übel für den Anfang! Damit bist Du schonmal wesentlicher weiter als ich. Ich quäl mich noch immer durch mein Lehrbuch und komm nur am Wochenende mal dazu, privat was zu coden.

Der Font ist okay. Ich würde da keine Effekte mehr draufhauen, sonst kann man den nur schlecht lesen. Musik ist witzig und spielhallenmäßig, aber auch etwas nervig.

Aber ich verstehe das Spiel nicht so ganz: Woran erkenne ich denn, was ein Totenkopf ist? Soll ich einfach warten, bis die Viecher größer werden oder wie? Ich bin mal wieder zu blöd.

Ansonsten schon ganz gut gemacht: schön stylisch, kein überflüssiges Klimbim: weiter so!


----------



## SmashieGame (21. September 2016)

Hey, auch dir Danke für deine tolle Rückmeldung. Die Musik im Menü musste einfach sein  Ähm Totenköpfe sind diese roten Totenköpfe halt  Also wenn du z.B. ein Objekt (diese Bunten Dinger da) nicht triffst kommt ein Totenkopf, dieser verschwindet nach einiger Zeit auch wieder (außer im Challenge Mode). Oben links hast du z.B. 3 Herzen: Jedes Mal wenn ein Totenkopf kommt verlierst du ein Herz und jedes Mal wenn der Totenkopf wieder von alleine verschwindet bekommst du ein Herz zurück. Je nach Level kannst du so öfter daneben treffen. Was in dem Update nächste Woche kommt, ist noch ein Dialog für den Level Modus, der dir anzeigt wann das nächste Level verfügbar ist.


----------



## Honigpumpe (21. September 2016)

SmashieGame schrieb:


> Hey, auch dir Danke für deine tolle Rückmeldung. Die Musik im Menü musste einfach sein  Ähm Totenköpfe sind diese roten Totenköpfe halt  Also wenn du z.B. ein Objekt (diese Bunten Dinger da) nicht triffst kommt ein Totenkopf



Da habe ich aber den Eindruck, daß das bei kleinen Objekten nicht ganz fair hinhaut. Ich meinte eigentlich, sie getroffen zu haben, trotzdem kam ein Totenkopf. Bei kleinen Viechern ist man da wohl besser vorsichtig. Die Zweiteilung von Levels und Stages ist möglicherweise auch überflüssig. Ich würde einfach nur Levels machen, fertig. Keep it simple!


----------



## SmashieGame (21. September 2016)

Achso, jetzt was ich was du meinst  Das wollen wir im nächsten Update umstellen. Aktuell reagiert die Oberflache auf das Event "TouchRelease" - quasi beim loslassen des Finger wird erst der Finger-Klick registriert. Das führt aktuell leider zur Verwirrung. Wir stellen das auf das Event "OnTouch" um - heißt das Event wird sofort beim Klick registriert und nicht beim Abheben des Fingers.


----------



## PcJuenger (21. September 2016)

SmashieGame schrieb:


> Hey, erstmal Danke für das Feedback  Die Optik sollte halt etwas "Retro" Wirken und der Font auch. Die Schriftart selber ist gekauft. Was fehlt dir denn genau an der Optik ? Mehr Effekte ? Oder andere Elemente ?



Soooo, nachdem ich mal dazu gekommen bin, es wirklich zu installieren: Also zunächst einmal ist die Performance auf älteren Androids eine Katastrophe (getestet mit S3 Neo, Android Version müsste Kitkat sein (4.42, wenn ich mich nicht irre)). Für das, was das Spiel ist mit seinen einfachen Animationen und Touchabfragen läuft es definitiv nicht rund genug. Zweitens mag Manchen zwar das komplett retroige gefallen, mir persönlich stößt die immer gleiche Optik allerdings etwas sauer auf (aber das kann auch nur persönliche Präferenz sein). Daaaazu kommt halt der Font: Retro schön und gut, aber besonders schick ist der jetzt nicht ^^ Hinzu kommt, wie beim Vorredner, die Abfrage der Touch Events, die etwas ungenau erscheint. 
Die Sprites per se sind eigentlich recht nett, wenn auch schlicht. 

Um es zusammenzufassen: Das Hauptmanko deines/eures Spiels ist imho die Performance. Gerade auf Android 4.4 müssen die Apps laufen, besser noch ab 4.1, sonst verschenkst du schon mal ~42% aller potenziellen Kunden (guckstu: https://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html). Könnte vielleicht auch ein Fehler des S3Neo sein, das standardmäßig mit 4.2 ausgeliefert und dann auf 4.4 ausgeliefert wurde, allerdings würde ich das nochmal überprüfen.



SmashieGame schrieb:


> Achso, jetzt was ich was du meinst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gab's einen logischen Grund, warum ihr das auf TouchRelease gelegt habt? Oder war das nur ein "Bug", der sich eingeschlichen hat ^^?


----------



## SmashieGame (22. September 2016)

Also, als erstes auch dir vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Test und das Feedback !  Das mit der Performance für Android haben wir auch schon leider festgestellt. Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, das die Grafiken aktuell noch keine Vektoren sind...gebe dir aber Recht, dass ist eigentlich Sch***. 



PcJuenger schrieb:


> Gab's einen logischen Grund, warum ihr das auf TouchRelease gelegt habt? Oder war das nur ein "Bug", der sich eingeschlichen hat ^^?



Irgendwie fanden wir das nach ein paar Bier geil  für das Android Update was heute kommt (wenn alles klappt) wird das umgestellt. In der neuen iOS Version werden wir das auch umstellen, ist echt Käse so.


----------



## SmashieGame (22. September 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Gab's einen logischen Grund, warum ihr das auf TouchRelease gelegt habt? Oder war das nur ein "Bug", der sich eingeschlichen hat ^^?



Wir haben das jetzt in der Version 1.3 für Android behoben: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.lola.games.smash 

In der iOS Version dauert es noch bis nächste Woche im Review.


----------



## PcJuenger (24. September 2016)

Gibt's einen Grund für die geänderten Rechte?


----------



## SmashieGame (30. September 2016)

? Was meinst du genau


----------



## PcJuenger (1. Oktober 2016)

Version 1.3 kann auf Folgendes zugreifen:
     Telefon  


Telefonstatus und Identität abrufen
 
    Fotos/Medien/Dateien  


USB-Speicherinhalte lesen
USB-Speicherinhalte ändern oder löschen
 
    Speicher  


USB-Speicherinhalte lesen
USB-Speicherinhalte ändern oder löschen
 
    Geräte-ID & Anrufinformationen  


Telefonstatus und Identität abrufen
 
     Sonstige 


Daten aus dem Internet abrufen
Netzwerkverbindungen abrufen
Zugriff auf alle Netzwerke
Ruhezustand deaktivieren
 

Wofür?


----------

